# I got told today at work my skirt was too short!!



## zenie (Sep 14, 2006)

Can you believe it??    

What the fuck is 'too' short?


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Can you believe it??
> 
> What the fuck is 'too' short?



Was it your manager telling you that? Do they have a dress code? .........and what kind of place do you work in?    arses.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 14, 2006)

That's not very nice.  Are your bumcheeks falling out of it or something?


----------



## Pingu (Sep 14, 2006)

could they see fur?

if so probably too short...


----------



## TeeJay (Sep 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What the fuck is 'too' short?


All depends on the context surely?


----------



## Loki (Sep 14, 2006)

you weren't wearing your battyriders again were you?


----------



## zenie (Sep 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Was it your manager telling you that? Do they have a dress code? .........and what kind of place do you work in?  arses.



She reckons one of the directors didnt know where to look - we think she's just being bitchy!! 

They have a smart dress code so the blokes all have to wear collars I think, but considering we dont even have an HR dpeartment it's hard to judge!! 

I think I might find some extra tight jeans to wear on dress down tomorrow  

Fascists  

I fuckin hate it there


----------



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2006)

Pics would let us all judge...

*Starts running and doesn't look back*


----------



## TeeJay (Sep 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I think I might find some extra tight jeans to wear on dress down tomorrow
> 
> Fascists


I'm right behind you zenie!





People should be free to live how they want to live.
Free the tushie!
No to burkahs or other body oppression!
Liberate, agitate, bounce!


----------



## LDR (Sep 14, 2006)

I brought five new suits when I started my new job.  I thought I'd make an effort and try a bit of power dressing.

After a couple of weeks I was taken aside by the Head and asked if I could dress down as suits imitimated the children.

That was a waste of fucking money then.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I think I might find some extra tight jeans to wear on dress down tomorrow
> 
> Fascists
> 
> I fuckin hate it there


Make sure your top shows off your assets.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps your knees were visible when you sat down.  That would definitely be too short.


----------



## fogbat (Sep 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> I brought five new suits when I started my new job.  I thought I'd make an effort and try a bit of power dressing.
> 
> After a couple of weeks I was taken aside by the Head and asked if I could dress down as suits imitimated the children.
> 
> That was a waste of fucking money then.



Worst. Playgroup. Ever.


----------



## _angel_ (Sep 14, 2006)

Serious answer:
I've been told off at work for things that I've worn before. Don't think it's even that unusual for women to have this kind of problem tbh. We get more leeway than men in what is deemed 'acceptable' workwear but it makes it so much harder to judge what is okay for one environment/ place and not for another.










Non Serious answer:
Your boss is probably a pervert.


----------



## LDR (Sep 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What the fuck is 'too' short?


golightly!


----------



## stevepinker (Sep 14, 2006)

Its sexist bullshit .. Infact why cant i go to work in a g string


----------



## TeeJay (Sep 14, 2006)

stevepinker said:
			
		

> Its sexist bullshit .. Infact why cant i go to work in a g string


Surely nakedness is a cross-gender issue?  

What is your job?


----------



## Maggot (Sep 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> After a couple of weeks I was taken aside by the Head and asked if I could dress down as suits imitimated the children.


I can think of loads of ways the children might have been intimidated by LDR, but his suits aren't one of them.


----------



## Loki (Sep 14, 2006)

Perhaps some sort of silent protest is in order... should all urbanites 'go commando' to work tomorrow?


----------



## golightly (Sep 14, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> golightly!



That's a bit rich coming from you.  It's like Jezza accusing someone of being a gossip.


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 14, 2006)

It depends what you do really. I used to work in a medium secure unit with mentally ill offenders who had been locked away from any female company about staff - without saying you had to dress as non provocatively as possible. It did piss me off once when I had crashed round a friend's the night before and therefore had to go into work wearing a top which was normally fine but could ride about half an inch above the top of my jeans if you didn't pull it down (as I had been all day), and one of the nurses in front of all the other staff made a big thing of me dressing innappropriately.  Like I didn't already know  I suspect that was more about power and wanting to belittle me than anything. But likewise how could I disagree with the need to dress appropriately for the setting.

That's probably not relevant at all so god knows why I shared.


----------



## LDR (Sep 14, 2006)

golightly said:
			
		

> That's a bit rich coming from you.  It's like Jezza accusing someone of being a gossip.


Good point, well made.


----------



## Shirl (Sep 14, 2006)

Agent Sparrow said:
			
		

> I suspect that was more about power and wanting to belittle me than anything.


That's often the case with jumped up gits who don't know how to manage people so do it by sniping and bullying.


----------



## zenie (Sep 14, 2006)

Shirl said:
			
		

> Make sure your top shows off your assets.



You could be onto a winner there.

I have a backless top think that's acceptable?


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 14, 2006)

how short was it zenie (as in inches above the knee)?

this wasn't the new job you just got, is it?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 14, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> I fuckin hate it there


 don't stay and get sucked in... take the other one hon


----------



## zenie (Sep 14, 2006)

lyra_k said:
			
		

> how short was it zenie (as in inches above the knee)?
> 
> this wasn't the new job you just got, is it?



Not really that short IMHO 

I've sene people wearing shorter tbf  

Yes the new job is shite!! 




			
				BiddlyBee said:
			
		

> don't stay and get sucked in... take the other one hon



Gonna email them now!


----------



## Jonti (Sep 15, 2006)

LD Rudeboy said:
			
		

> ... After a couple of weeks I was taken aside by the Head and asked if I could dress down as suits imitimated the children. ...


And he said this as if it was a Bad Thing?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Can you believe it??
> 
> What the fuck is 'too' short?



Picture


----------



## bluestreak (Sep 15, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Can you believe it??
> 
> What the fuck is 'too' short?


----------



## beeboo (Sep 15, 2006)

I got told off for wearing too short a skirt at work once. 

but then I was working in a school and apparantly the kids were taking a peek when my back was turned


----------



## equationgirl (Sep 15, 2006)

Zenie, admit it, you were wearing a skirt that showed your ankles bare to the world, weren't you?

YOU HARLOT  

Ask for a clarification of their dress code. If there is no dress code, ask for one to be made clear to all staff, else it's unfair and could be discriminatory. So long as you couldn't see your knickers, you were probably ok. I tend to wear skirts to the knee or just above (but I am older than you ) and I work in a stuffy university where they've only just about got to grips with women full stop.

Um, you WERE wearing knickers, weren't you?


----------



## kakuma (Sep 15, 2006)

more minges in the workplace imo


----------



## marco mark (Sep 15, 2006)

In the hotel this year the owners decided all men have to wear full lenght white trousers (last year shorts where OK), so it's bloody expensive here to buy white (are dress code) linen trousers, however the new china shop had see thru just below the knee linen pants for 10€, i bought three pairs.    

The owners hate me wearing 'em, but are too scared to say a word to me 


Zenie, change job, go for the other one


----------



## Maggot (Sep 15, 2006)

bluestreak said:
			
		

>


 You mean it's too short if it's close to the hare?


----------



## lyra_k (Sep 15, 2006)

I think there is such a thing as a skirt too short to be suitable for normal office wear, just as there are too tight trousers that would be unsuitable for a man or a woman.

But since zenie is keeping schtum as to the actual length in question...  

I'd say more than 3 inches above the knee (standing up) is too short for a conventional office, because sitting down that would ride up to almost knicker line territory and could certainly make other people feel uncomfortable.

Not me - if I was there I'd be ogling like hell, but you have to consider others too.


----------



## refugee (Sep 15, 2006)

I can't believe a thread with people taking opinions without knowing: 1) what the job is, and 2) how short the skirt is.

Can you all now post indignant comments on the fact that I can't wear what I like at work?


----------



## Julie (Sep 16, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> What the fuck is 'too' short?


----------



## fishfinger (Sep 16, 2006)

6 inches shorter than that would still be ok in my book


----------



## portman (Sep 16, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Can you believe it??
> 
> What the fuck is 'too' short?



Depends on what the dress code is and what the job involves. While a strict dress code may be a pain, at least everyone knows what the score is and there is no possibility of any misunderstanding unless someone is deliberately making a point of flouting the code!

The problems come when there is no stated dress code and the work environment is at the creative/trendy/cool end of the spectrum. Then what is and isn't acceptable can be down to someone's subjective judgement on the day. Which means there can be plenty of scope for underhand digs at people and harassment on the basis of what mood a superior happens to be in.

In my workplace, I tend to keep to an understated, smart casual, appropriate to the kind of work I do. I don't go for a really relaxed style of dress at work because my workplace is a bit of a battleground - dressing in a relaxed way would send out a signal that I'm contented and happy, which I certainly am not!!


----------



## trashpony (Sep 16, 2006)

I'd only ever wear a skirt just above the knee to work. But that's more about me feeling comfortable rather than them telling me what to wear. But bare shoulders and plunging necklines are considered no nos too.

I guess if it's a situation where the blokes are in suits then the women should look business like too. And I'm not sure a skirt shorter than just above the knee counts.


----------



## LDR (Sep 16, 2006)

trashpony said:
			
		

> But bare shoulders and plunging necklines are considered no nos too.


I can understand the plunging neckline being a problem but why bare shoulders?  

My Good Lady Wife wears tops that bare her shoulders but she has no dress code at all at work.  Sometimes she looks like she's just come from a club rather than work.


----------



## moonsi til (Sep 16, 2006)

I have a 'mufti' policy at work and get a mufti payment of about £6 per month. I can't wear any logo clothes, non essential jewellery, sandals, jeans, trainers. The policy states smart casual. 

A few years back my boss called me to look at the sun newspaper and showed a full page of different slebs with their thongs poking out of skirts/trousers. I was informed that was my look   I have also fallen foul of the top riding up thing and now before I leave for work i reach up and bend over ....

There was a fashion a few years back for hipster trousers and it was a diffucult to buy affordable  trousers that were not (see generous muft allowance). 
 One of my work skirts is a very old knee length one with pockets my sis used to wear for  waitressing, I think its 15 + years old. I love it cos its got pockets.


----------



## liberty (Sep 16, 2006)

zenie said:
			
		

> Can you believe it??
> 
> What the fuck is 'too' short?


----------



## ice-is-forming (Sep 17, 2006)

Loki said:
			
		

> Perhaps some sort of silent protest is in order... should all urbanites 'go commando' to work tomorrow?




i go 'commando 'all the time, its a life style choice


----------



## Kanda (Sep 17, 2006)

pics plskthx


----------



## Iam (Sep 17, 2006)

I could probably get away with a really short skirt at work.


----------



## Julie (Sep 18, 2006)

fishfinger said:
			
		

> 6 inches shorter than that would still be ok in my book


----------

